# Cabin window Security Shutters



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Just curious if anyone has made wooden shutters to protect windows from debris or thieves. I am trying to come up with a simple way to hang the top section then hasp and lock at bottom. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Hinge the sides of each shutter and hasp the middle? Just spitballing.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

if you were to hasp the center of the shutters, I'd put a stip of metal on inside of one shutter leaving enough material so that it over laps the other shutter. This way someone can't shimmy a knife or something between the shutters to open it.

Any hinges should be hidden so they can't be unscrewed from the outside as well.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

that wont stop thieves, they just drill out the lock or cut them off ,,I have a friend that has a cabin in the U.P . someone used a chain saw or some thing like that and cut the door down


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas. Thinking I may leave them and hope for the best for now. The more people I talk to say the same thing, if people want to get in they will do whatever it takes. I may avoid more damage that way. 

Thanks Again.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Unfortunately it only takes a second to kick a door in, even with a deadbolt.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Invest in some surveillance stickers. If someone thinks they are being filmed they avoid your place. pm me. I don't have more stickers but can offer some advice.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Leave a note on the door that says: 

*"Hun, forgot bullets for my handgun and also forgot dog food. I took the Rottweiller with me but the two pitbulls were having too much fun chasing squirrells so I left them running loose around the yard...... be right back."* 

How's a thief supposed to know what day you left it there?  Now if the same thief comes back a week later and sees that same note..... oh crap! :rant:


----------



## Largemouth (Feb 23, 2011)

I hide all my stuff in closets and out of view and leave the curtains open for any thief to see that there's nothing to steal in there. With all the break-in's around, I've never been hit, and probaly have more stuff to steal than the ones that did get hit. Just can't see my stuff and it looks like an empty cabin with nothing of value.


My neighbors there have a webcam streaming to their home computer and recording 24/7. The also put a sign saying you're being recorded with an arrow pointing to the camera. That even gets people casually walking down the road to veer away. LOL


----------



## nhra78 (Dec 11, 2007)

I've always wanted to run 220 volts to the doors and windows, but that's just me.:evil: I've got no place for thieves except in a hole in the back yard. I like the video camera streaming to your home or even a couple of hidden trail cams.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

roger23 said:


> that wont stop thieves, they just drill out the lock or cut them off ,,I have a friend that has a cabin in the U.P . someone used a chain saw or some thing like that and cut the door down


Battery operated sawsall. Its what has been used in a couple of the camps by theives..... They put metal cutting blades in them and cut right through the sides of pole barns for entry.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't leave anything of value there, and get good insurance with low deductables.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I can make you some out of steel that would still be lightwieght and last for a very long time. I just need the measurements of the windows.


----------

